
Keras Tutorial – Traffic Sign Recognition - sytelus
https://chsasank.github.io/keras-tutorial.html
======
stared
I like this example (especially as the dataset is simple, but new to me).

For something simpler, starting from very shallow networks (and expanding them
step by step), I wrote "Starting deep learning hands-on: image classification
on CIFAR-10" [https://blog.deepsense.ai/deep-learning-hands-on-image-
class...](https://blog.deepsense.ai/deep-learning-hands-on-image-
classification/).

------
throwawaybbqed
This is a nice toy application. Yay .. something other than MNIST! Is there a
similar toy application for RNNs/LSTMs? I don't find the standard text
generating application to be compelling. I've been looking for a simple
dataset for teaching/learning purposes ... something like accelerometer or
acoustic data. Haven't found a great one yet for recurrent networks.

~~~
chsasank
Hey! Author here. May be you'd appreciate this:
[https://chsasank.github.io/spoken-language-
understanding.htm...](https://chsasank.github.io/spoken-language-
understanding.html)

~~~
throwawaybbqed
This is neat. Thanks so much!

------
kpil
The article made me think of that it's still a long way to a adaptive
classifier that could be shown one of two examples instead of thousands.

------
jimnotgym
Can we get rid of the traffic sign image captcha now machines can do it?

~~~
tinyrick2
You missed the point.. I think the traffic sign captchas are actually used to
train machine learning models.

